# WTF???I'm engaged....NOT!!!



## envymi (Jul 15, 2006)

My man has been scaring me lately...the other night we were hanging out with a bunch of his friends and we were being introduced to some new folks. My man's stupid ass started introducing me as his fiance...I looked at him like WHAT!!! He just started laughing. Now, this is not the first time he's joked about it...once he was on the phone with one of my friends, then he told her to "put my fiance back on the phone" and a few other times he's told his friends that he's got an 8 carat waiting for me...I have never in my life met a man who would even think about joking about getting married to their girl...we have never discussed marriage and it's really irking me that he's been joking about it so much, especially around his friends. Sometimes they don't know if he's for real, so they keep asking me what the hell I did to make him want to settle down with me so soon...and I have to keep telling them that never have we ever talked about getting married and he's really just joking, but they all keep looking at me funny saying that he's got to be serious because he's been joking about it damn near everytime we're together now...WTF!!!??? He never responds when I ask him why he keeps saying it all...he usually just laughs then changes the subject or something.


----------



## LilDee (Jul 15, 2006)

Mabey he's thinking about getting married, and trying to see what your response would be..

He might not to jump and propose if he still gets the feeling you don't want to get married, so he might just be trying to catch your vibe on it, hoping that one day you'll both be ready






But i don't really know, since every guy has his own personality.. but that's just kind of what it seemed like to me while reading your post


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah I agree! Maybe he's "testing the waters". I would be confused too though. Have you talked to him?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree about him "testing the waters" and trying to see how you'd react. Hopefully there's truth behind it, because I'd be one hell of a mad woman if he was just pushing buttons for the hell of it! I'd definitely try talking to him when no one's around to see what the deal is. Let him know it bothers you, and that if he's seriously only joking, then the joke needs to end until he's serious. IMHO at least!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 15, 2006)

It seems like he is feeling you out on the marriage issue. 9 times out of 10 guys don't joke about the whole engaged/marriage thing.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 15, 2006)

i agree w/ everyone! if a guy is against marriage, he'll never talk about it and especially with you. but if he's doing that, then he's definitely trying to get a feel for what you think to avoid damage to his ego just in case he proposes and you say no!

the question is...how do you feel about marrying him?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 15, 2006)

I think the bigger question is how do you feel about it. Do *you* want to get married?


----------



## SwtValina (Jul 15, 2006)

OMG, my ex used to do the SAME thing. He ran around calling me his fiance. But the difference is, he was very upfront about having a future together. He would discuss having kids and where we would live, etc. Mind you, he was 28 and I was 22. I made it very clear that I wasnt interested in getting married anytime soon so at least he knew where I stood on the marriage issue. Does your man know where you stand on the issue??


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 18, 2006)

I agree with the majority here that he is more than likely feeling you out on the subject. 8 carat, wow!


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 18, 2006)

All I know is he better not be joking about the 8 carat. You gotta make him keep his word on that one - LOL


----------



## Pauline (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi,....it sounds like you bf is trying to tell you something! You know what they say,,,_there is always jest in a joke._


----------



## savvy_as_98 (Jul 22, 2006)

Definitely sounding you out babe - you better think of an answer !


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 22, 2006)

hehe


----------



## envymi (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for all your responses...my schedule got really busy, so I haven't actually seen him in a while...we're gonna be driving back down to LA together tomorrow and that will be the first time I've seen him since the night he kept introducing me as his fiancee, so I'll find out what his response is... As for me, well marriage scares the hell out of me now just because I suck at relationships. I've been engaged before and at that time it felt right, but since then I've been through some pretty rocky relationships and I just don't think I'm the greatest at keeping men happy. So I don't know how i feel about marriage in regards to this guy now. I care about him yes, but I'm too scared to commit to forever at this point.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *envymi* Thanks for all your responses...my schedule got really busy, so I haven't actually seen him in a while...we're gonna be driving back down to LA together tomorrow and that will be the first time I've seen him since the night he kept introducing me as his fiancee, so I'll find out what his response is... As for me, well marriage scares the hell out of me now just because I suck at relationships. I've been engaged before and at that time it felt right, but since then I've been through some pretty rocky relationships and I just don't think I'm the greatest at keeping men happy. So I don't know how i feel about marriage in regards to this guy now. I care about him yes, but I'm too scared to commit to forever at this point. you may not know it, but what if you do make him happy? happy enough that he wants to marry you?


----------



## AngelaMH (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree with the majority and think that he's trying to find out your reaction to it to see if he should really propose or not.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AngelaMH* I agree with the majority and think that he's trying to find out your reaction to it to see if he should really propose or not.



yeah defianlty no man wants to propose and then get knocked back...
you shouldl talk to him


----------



## bunni (Aug 2, 2006)

What I would do in this situation is joke back and say: "Hey hubby, watsup? did you miss me? or something in those lines" . To see his reaction, see how he reacts, if he really was joking he will freak the heck out, if not he will love the sound of that. I think. good luck.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 2, 2006)

Take it easy, since he hasn't been serious but only joking about proposing so you just be COOL. Hope you would crack it after the LA trip. G'luck.


----------

